# Hyrum Ice fishing



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So like I said in my previous report, we caught a few rainbows and about 10 perch the other day. But in this thread I want to have some discussion on the best techniques for ice fishing this reservoir. 

What we have had success doing in the past is just dangling a worm on a hook about 3'-7' under the ice, (on the west part of the reservoir) and catching cruising rainbows, just little cookie cutters (like the biggest ever being maybe 15"). This was the first time I've ever got into the perch (also on the west side) and they were obviously, just like everywhere else, on the bottom. What do you guys do to catch fish here through the hard deck? 

Oh and I saw over on big fish tackle that people were discussing their thoughts on the trout size in the lake . What do you guys think? What are the biggest fish you've caught from here in the past and what do you think is still in there? I understand that its managed as more of a quantity place and not so much for size.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I've had good success there this year for both trout and perch; for me the most effective trout lure has been a kastmaster tipped with wax worms in that 5-15 FOW. I've got perch off this too. But for perch; everywhere I've fished on the dam this year I've got perch, seems like there are lots of little guys in there. Ratfinkis and glowing Jammin Jigs tipped with waxies have worked for me, on the bottom or around 2 feet off the bottom I've iced fish. 

The trout... maybe I've just watched to many You Tube videos of guys catching monster trout through the ice, but I'm very disappointed with the size of the trout there. I understand as well it is managed for quantity rather than quality (they dumped a ton of fish in the dam in November). I'd love catching bigger trout even if that means less fish during a trip. The biggest trout we've pulled out this year was a 16" brown that looked like an eel; all of the fins were rubbed clean off, it looked awful. I believe there are some big fish in there; I'm interested in just focusing on those and seeing if I can find any this winter. So if you see a guy fishing 50 FOW thats me :grin:


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

The biggest fish I have caught through the ice this year was 16 inches. Each year they have had a ice fishing tourney and I believe the largest fish of the last several years was like 17 or 18 inches. It would be nice to catch bigger fish rather than close to 100 pan size trout each trip. The largest trout of Hyrum for me was 23 inches last fall just before ice. Great place to take people to learn how to catch fish!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Have any of you gotten into bluegill through the ice here?


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

I have not gotten into bluegills at hyrum through the ice, but do at Mantua.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I've never caught any blue gill out of Hyrum. But I have caught a bunch in the little bear river below the dam.


----------

